# Spring Floral Dress from tofebruary.com



## fiction_writer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi everyone 
  	So I ordered this new dress from tofebruary.com:

  	I'm not completely in love with the shirt part of it and I don't really know how I will style it. Any ideas?


----------

